# Which Wi-Fi only TABLET works?



## Geeky (Mar 10, 2019)

FYI Most of Uber IT in Seattle have educated Uber Driers to use a tablet!!

For the last 3 years I use a 4G Data Tablet like Tab E or A. and Wi-Fi only Android OS 6 tablet!

I run a Wi-Fi Only Tablet for my Black Accounts. Then run Lyft and Uber X on Wi-Fi only tablet that is using the Hot Spot of the 4G Date Tablet, like the Samsung Galaxy Tab E or A . Test repeatedly prove it works better than any phone

However I shattered the $100 Wi-Fi tablet on OS 6.1. So just bought a no name, Wi-Fi only tablet at Fry's, that runs on OS Android 7.1, For $100 , but it will not download the NEW Uber Diver app, WHY? but it did download the newest Lyft App!

1) how to fix the new Wi-Fi only 7.1 tablet to download Uber Driver APP?

2) Which Wi-Fi only Tablets, do and do not work on the newest Uber APP?

Please only Post ….answers to above questions. Please no worthless reply nor negative opinions is solving the real problem.

FYI
Uber IT HQ is here in Seattle. Most of them no longer have phone.... . WHY? Because They all know the same thing as most Phone and Tablet salesperson know ...…

That most Date Tablet are Smarter, Faster, Quicker, moreover are, Safer and cheaper than any Phone. Therefore a $100 Data Tablet is better than $1000 phone towards getting more Uber Rides. This why Uber newest app can send and get calls on my Data Tablet.

Please post only Which Android Wi-Fi or Data tablets work or do not work! 

Thx U!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Geeky said:


> FYI
> I and many others Black Account Driver for the last 3 years do not use a Phone, instead we save money and have better and bigger screen running a 4G Data Tablet like Tab E or


I see zero benefit to a bigger screen.

Get a phone. It's not that much.


----------



## Geeky (Mar 10, 2019)

Please only Post ….which tablet you found to work or not to work for the NEWEST Uber Driver App or how to fix my new tablert


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

I've used an Alcatel and ZTE tablet but not with Wifi. They both took 4G LTE sim cards. I found that using a data plan to be more stable than depending on my phone's hotspot for Wifi. Not a big fan of Sammy's primarily because of prohibitive cost. The Alcatel cost me $36 and the ZTE Trek 2HD was $60 on ebay. Both have 2GB RAM and 16GB ROM with Android 7.0 and were sufficient for my purposes. Ebay can be your friend.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

When I first started driving I used an old LTE iPad Mini. After it died I replaced it with a 10.1" Samsung Galaxy Tab (wifi only) I use my phone as a hotspot and it runs both apps without issues.

If you use a tablet, make sure it has GPS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Geeky said:


> Please only Post &#8230;.which tablet you found to work or not to work for the NEWEST Uber Driver App or how to fix my new tablert


iPad Pro. It works. 
There you go.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Geeky said:


> 1) how to fix the new Wi-Fi only 7.1 tablet to download Uber Driver APP?
> 
> 2) Which Wi-Fi only Tablets, do and do not work on the newest Uber APP?
> Please post only Which Android Wi-Fi or Data tablets work or do not work!
> ...


I run my Uber App on a Samsung 7.0" Galaxy Tab A that is wifi only and hotspotted to my phone which is a Samsung A5. I initially installed using samsung smartswitch to copy the app across from my phone. If I look at the app in the play store it says it may not be compatible for my device but lets me update it and it runs fine. You can also use an app like 'Apk extractor' to make an extract of your app and install it on your tablet if it doesn't show up in the store for you on your tablet.


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

I've noticed the data for my iphone 8 crap out from time to time, I'll close a bunch of apps and it sometimes gets better, but for the things connected to its hotspot, its been no beuno - no error, just circle of death.. Sometimes I have actually shut it off for the 4G to get spun up right. I can't believe that IoS doesn't have a 'close out all open apps' function still, or that when you click a youtube or some native app link it has to go through 3 apps to load up in the appropriate app and 80% of the time it gets confused when in one of the apps.. .uhh what was I doing in safari again? Argh.

I just got a Android phone upgrade, and I'm not so sure its better.... But there are a shit ton of android devices out there that are CHEAP. I've been checking out Ali Express, they have some cheap stuff direct from the Chinese manufacturers that make all the electronics for companies we buy from anyway. Check this sample out, you could spend all day looking through all the iterations of android tablets and the different companies that make different flavors of them.

Also, they have all those cheap 3-4 dollar component cables, usb 3.0 and usb c flash drives, etc. But, you might have to get vetted by their website before making purchases (basically a fraud check/mini check on your info since you are accessing from the US to China) and you might have to wait 20 days to get your stuff, but DHL has a thing worked out so its faster for some things coming from china.

But yeah, I'm not happy with my phones so I'm going to try the data plan on cheap android as has been mentioned. Any issues on cheap android tabs to watch out for?


----------



## Geeky (Mar 10, 2019)

Thx to those that simple posted the tablet models that worked! thx U

FYI 
To those that know , know, most don't know! In other words, the facts are, a phone works worse and cost more than most tablets, just ask any chip or motherboard designer, why!! 

NEW GOOD NEWS

Even Uber support dose not know this!! 

I called a local Uber engineer in Seattle, we spent the day testing out devises!

The winner for best value was Samsung Galaxy Tap A, 8" at cost of $199 new $99 used! but we both liked the
10" at $249 new $150 used , both are better than the s10 phone l!!
All the WiFi Only tablets worked , well enough. When working off the hotspot of the Tap A.
The Tap 4 $99 NEW $49 used.... seem to be the best value for new , but not much better or worse than any other WiFi only tablet.

Bottom line
Trust but verify....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Geeky said:


> Thx to those that simple posted the tablet models that worked! thx U
> 
> FYI
> To those that know , know, most don't know! In other words, the facts are, a phone works worse and cost more than most tablets, just ask any chip or motherboard designer, why!!
> ...


A tablet might work great.

But my guess is 99% already have a phone and will continue to have a phone with or without Uber. So the phone is no extra expense.
A tablet would then be an extra expense.
You're in the very small minority.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Geeky said:


> Thx to those that simple posted the tablet models that worked! thx U
> 
> FYI
> To those that know , know, most don't know! In other words, the facts are, a phone works worse and cost more than most tablets, just ask any chip or motherboard designer, why!!
> ...


FWIW, in addition to my 10.1" Galaxy Tab and the LTE iPad mini, the apps also work fine on my old Asus Nexus 7 and MeMO Pad 7 tablets.


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Why is a more powerful device better for doing Uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> Why is a more powerful device better for doing Uber?


I guess UberBlack requires more power than UberX


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Huwei Medi Pad Pro ...10inch...With $35 Data Plan.
Beautiful bright screen...came with its pen stylus


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I guess UberBlack requires more power than UberX


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

I use a Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4" WiFi model. It's the most horsepower you can get in an Android tablet that isn't a 10" Samsung S5E tablet. It's $300ish retail, I found mine used on eBay for $220ish. The speed only matters if you're using Maxymo or Mystro to switch between Uber and Lyft. The Samsung Tab E 8.0 just would not do it quickly. If you're running one app only, most Androids running 7.0+ will work.

There is a LTE Mediapad M5 8.4" but the bands are Chinese centric and don't work with most US Carrier's LTE networks. For instance it only has 2 or TMobile's 6 or so LTE bands. I just hotspot the WiFi model off my phone.

Xiaomi has a new small Android tablet, the Mi Pad 4, that you can also get grey market. It has more horsepower than any of Samsung's small Android tablets for around $190 new. I was tempted to buy it but I wanted the front finger print unlock on the more expensive Huawei. The Xiaomi was facial recognition unlock or pin only.


----------



## jacosands (Mar 13, 2019)

How ( include all ways, please ) does going dual, with iphone gps and an Ipad assist you? My iPads have no cellular as part of the device. If a dedicated garmin, cut down on gps chaotic transmissions, I would get one.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

jacosands said:


> How ( include all ways, please ) does going dual, with iphone gps and an Ipad assist you? My iPads have no cellular as part of the device. If a dedicated garmin, cut down on gps chaotic transmissions, I would get one.


My iPad Mini has a LTE SIM card in it, but for work I use a Samsung Tablet. (wifi only) Not sure what your comment about chaotic gps transmissions is based on, but I haven't had any problems working both apps on my tab.

Why do this? Because a tablet is much easier to see compared to a small phone screen. Not all of us are in our 20's or 30's (or 40's or 50's) anymore, so bigger maps help a lot. Want to see alternate traffic routes to your destination? I can scroll out and see the entire city without problem. My passengers can also see the map information, so they know I'm (generally) following the plotted route and not long hauling. They can also see how long it'll take to get to their destination, and ETA. If larger screens are bad, then someone needs to tell the people over at Tesla that they're doing it wrong.

Which would you prefer to use for navigation?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> My iPad Mini has a LTE SIM card in it, but for work I use a Samsung Tablet. (wifi only) Not sure what your comment about chaotic gps transmissions is based on, but I haven't had any problems working both apps on my tab.
> 
> Why do this? Because a tablet is much easier to see compared to a small phone screen. Not all of us are in our 20's or 30's (or 40's or 50's) anymore, so bigger maps help a lot. Want to see alternate traffic routes to your destination? I can scroll out and see the entire city without problem. My passengers can also see the map information, so they know I'm (generally) following the plotted route and not long hauling. They can also see how long it'll take to get to their destination, and ETA. If larger screens are bad, then someone needs to tell the people over at Tesla that they're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


The $185 one? ?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

PlanoGuber said:


> I use a Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4" WiFi model. It's the most horsepower you can get in an Android tablet that isn't a 10" Samsung S5E tablet. It's $300ish retail, I found mine used on eBay for $220ish. The speed only matters if you're using Maxymo or Mystro to switch between Uber and Lyft. The Samsung Tab E 8.0 just would not do it quickly. If you're running one app only, most Androids running 7.0+ will work.
> 
> There is a LTE Mediapad M5 8.4" but the bands are Chinese centric and don't work with most US Carrier's LTE networks. For instance it only has 2 or TMobile's 6 or so LTE bands. I just hotspot the WiFi model off my phone.


Hey Plano

I just moved to the MediaPad Pro 5 10.8" ...I ran the m5 8.4 on AT&T...but Moving to the T mobile (Mint sim) on the m5 10.8 ....covers both major bands on T Mobile Band 4 and Band 12 (plus bands 2 and 5) So 4 out of 6 LTE bands ...I simply get better speeds off the T Mobile (mint sim) than I do AT&T (pure talk) also 4 bands but in St Cloud ..T Mobile speeds win.

Bottom line the MediaPro is a beautiful tablet and can run on Most USA bands ...

and Mint Sim works really well and VERY Cheap !


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

dauction said:


> Hey Plano
> 
> I just moved to the MediaPad Pro 5 10.8" ...I ran the m5 8.4 on AT&T...but Moving to the T mobile (Mint sim) on the m5 10.8 ....covers both major bands on T Mobile Band 4 and Band 12 (plus bands 2 and 5) So 4 out of 6 LTE bands ...I simply get better speeds off the T Mobile (mint sim) than I do AT&T (pure talk) also 4 bands but in St Cloud ..T Mobile speeds win.
> 
> ...


My M5 8.4" is a WiFi only model. Out of curiosity, how do you have a 10" tablet mounted in your vehicle? My Uber car is small, I can't even imagine where I'd put one.

The M5 is a killer tablet... Really the only 7"-8" tablet on the market other than the MiPad 4 worth talking about. At this point, the small Samsungs are only made to sell to the third party food delivery companies to sit on restaurant counters. They're total boat anchors.


----------

